# My Lexie is sick.



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lexie is sick. She has not been herself since Wednesday night. Not wanting to eat, wanting to stay in her crate.  I felt Friday night that she did have a temp. So...first thing Sat morn, I called my vet and took her in. He checked her all over and bragged what a good patient that she was... :wub: He said there was white, foamy on her tonsils and a little discharge vaginally (other than that all checked out normal). She did have a temp 103.7. He gave her a shot with antibiotic and a little steriod in it as well as a oral antibiotic (which she is still taking). 

I called back this morning as she is not any better and her eyes are now matting. She will not even eat rice and chicken. :smscare2: I might get her to eat a spoonful of boiled chicken or scrambled egg but that's it. I did force a little chicken broth down with a syringe. He said he felt she would have been better since the shot Sat and if not for the holidays he would have me wait a few more days :smpullhair: . BUT with holidays, I am dropping her off in morning for another check and some bloodwork. 

This is the first time she has been sick more than a day or so. She has always been healthy and happy go lucky. Makes me nervous as I have to go back to work. I was off today but have to go back tomorrow.

I asked the vet if there was any type liquid I could give her for nutrients but all he suggested was the chicken & rice or broth...Any ideas until she feels better and will eat?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Martha, sorry to hear Lexie is sick. I also do the syringe for water and I also give and I can't think of the name of it but it is dark colored and in a tube and give nutrients and makes them want food (someone help me here). It always worked when CeeCee would not eat. The vet gave it to me and later I bought some myself. I will try to look it up and get back to you but you could ask the vet in the morning. Good luck and I hope it is just a little virus and nothing more. Give her a big hug from CeeCee~~~

Martha, I sent you an email.......


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you thinking of Nutri-Cal? That is what I gave Daisy when she got sick when she was a pup. I am sorry to hear that Lexie isn't feeling well, I hope she gets better soon. Best wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry your little Lexie is ill! Glad you can get her back to the vet for good check over . Did he say she had tonsilitis? It sort of sounds like it. The antibiotics should kick in and help if that is it.
Please keep us updated and know I will be keeping your little girl in my prayers that she feels better quickly.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Martha - I'm so sorry! I hope they can figure it out and find the right remedy - I know how worried you much be! I wonder if the stuff
CeeCee's mom was thinking of is Nutrical?? Please keep us posted.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 22 2008, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691427


> Ahhh so sorry your little Lexie is ill! Glad you can get her back to the vet for good check over . Did he say she had tonsilitis? It sort of sounds like it. The antibiotics should kick in and help if that is it.
> Please keep us updated and know I will be keeping your little girl in my prayers that she feels better quickly.[/B]


I guess the reason I am a little concerned is that she did get a shot Sat and has been on antibiotics since Sat. But she is eating less than even Sat. She does not even come out of her crate when I call her, I have to bend down and get her out. I was hoping she would be feeling a little better and not getting worse since now her eyes are matting even though he also gave me drops for her eyes.

I know grown people can use Ensure and I did not know if something like that existed for dogs. Is Nutrical available over the counter? Does it have nutrients?


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been able to get Nutrical from pet stores like petco or petsmart and also sometimes you can get it from the vet. It's basically a supplement for your dogs caloric and nutritional intake. It has all different vitamins and such in it. Daisy will eat a little even when her tummy is bothering her and she isn't eating her regular food. My MIL also gives it to her little 3lb yorkie when she isn't feeling well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Lexie is sick...sending get well wishes soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope she feels better soon, sending prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You could try Pedialyte for babies, in case poor baby Lexie is dehydrated. Praying she gets well asap.
xoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lexie is not feeling well. :bysmilie: 

If she's not eating anything, I'd feed her some Nutrical just to get something in her.

Please keep us posted. She will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet poor Lexie is dehydrated by now and that could explain why she is still feeling poorly. Does she still have a fever?

I am really glad you are taking her in tomorrow. Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, we will be praying for Lexie. It is hard when they are sick. I was going to say Nutrical too and pedialite is a good idea to keep her hydrated, I agree. Please keep us posted and we are sending good thoughts to you and Lexi. rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww sweet baby girl Lexie, you feel better for Mommy.

I am sooooo sorry your baby is not feeling well. See if she will lick on an ice cube.

Praying for sweet Lexie and you :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If little Lexie is not eating, has a fever, and this has been going for a couple days,
I would take her to a specialist/24-hour care center. 

I know how worried you must be. Prayers for our little Lexie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 22 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691556


> If little Lexie is not eating, has a fever, and this has been going for a couple days,
> I would take her to a specialist/24-hour care center.
> 
> I know how worried you must be. Prayers for our little Lexie.[/B]



Deb, I do agree.

It be better to take her to the ER tonight, if possible. If she is dehydrated..they can start IV fluids...do the bloodwork, and get the results tonight...hopefully.

It's always better to be safe....still praying for Little Lexie.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 22 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691518


> I bet poor Lexie is dehydrated by now and that could explain why she is still feeling poorly.
> 
> *She drinks a little water and I have been getting broth and water down by syringe every 3 - 4 hours during day.
> Her mouth is moist and gums pink. Bad breath but maybe that is her tonsils*
> ...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to all for your wonderful experienced advice. I will post as soon as I know something. I am feeding her a little boiled chicken right now and the broth is next.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lexie is sick. You've been given lots of good advice here. Please let us know how she is doing after tonight. I am so glad the vet is going to see her in the a.m. You're being a great mom.


----------



## littlemanoscar (Oct 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Lexie is sick - wishing and hoping that she gets better very quickly! rayer: 

By chance, have you given Tonia a call - perhaps she may have some thoughts of what's going on or advice of how to get her to eat?

Ditto - keep us posted on how Lexie is doing tonight and what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Lexie is better soon.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry sweet baby Lexie is not well. Please give her a gentle hug from me, and know you are in our thoughts and prayers. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope Lexie will be better soon!!! I am so sorry to hear that she has not been feeling well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear Lexi is sick.  I sure wish these babies could tell us what is wrong. Feel better Lexi! :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor baby, I hope she is better soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope she feels better soon and this passes :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok did this vet do any blood work to see if maybe she had something going on that you could not check and see? Why a shot of steroids? if pancreas or something else steroids can cause more prob. I know it is used for anti-inflammatory but why would he not run blood work to see what wbc is and what is going on as that is the first thing i would get done on a sick dog like this that is not eating. If you have to syringe water and food there is something more going on and i would get blood work especially since your dog has always been so healthy. This does not sound right to me. 



QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 22 2008, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691416


> Lexie is sick. She has not been herself since Wednesday night. Not wanting to eat, wanting to stay in her crate.  I felt Friday night that she did have a temp. So...first thing Sat morn, I called my vet and took her in. He checked her all over and bragged what a good patient that she was... :wub: He said there was white, foamy on her tonsils and a little discharge vaginally (other than that all checked out normal). She did have a temp 103.7. He gave her a shot with antibiotic and a little steriod in it as well as a oral antibiotic (which she is still taking).
> 
> I called back this morning as she is not any better and her eyes are now matting. She will not even eat rice and chicken. :smscare2: I might get her to eat a spoonful of boiled chicken or scrambled egg but that's it. I did force a little chicken broth down with a syringe. He said he felt she would have been better since the shot Sat and if not for the holidays he would have me wait a few more days :smpullhair: . BUT with holidays, I am dropping her off in morning for another check and some bloodwork.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep i agree as dehydration in a small dog can cause more damage quickly -- maybe put a little organic low sodium broth in water to entice water drinking -- not eating or drinking is a huge sign something more is going on and without blood work you will not know too much so that should have been the first think before giving a steroid shot I think. I would do further testing since she seems worse since seeing vet and what he gave than better 



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 22 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691556


> If little Lexie is not eating, has a fever, and this has been going for a couple days,
> I would take her to a specialist/24-hour care center.
> 
> I know how worried you must be. Prayers for our little Lexie.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Just checking in for an update. I hope Lexie feels better.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Just seeing this thread Martha and my heart goes out to you! I know how horrible it is when you can't figure out what is wrong. Hopefully the vet will get some bloodwork done today and have a better idea. I always keep nutrical or karo syrup on hand. Pedialyte is a good idea too. Forgot to mention to bring in a stool sample when you go! Please keep us updated. 
Hugs to you and Lexie, :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no. Just hoping things are going okay with lexie. We will keep her in our prayers. Please let us know how she is today.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just now catching up with this thread. Hope Lexie is getting better, but if she is not, I would not hesitate to try another vet, if that is what it takes. Years ago when we first got Rocky and Max, Max was in bad shape and we had gone to our vet 2 or 3 times, but still were not satisfied that he was treating him agressively enough... so we went to another vet, told them everything that had gone on and he tried some different medicines and Max got better (which may or may not have happened)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I took Lexie in this morning. Vet is doing bloodwork and xray for further checking. I just called and they said to wait 45 minutes before picking her up. Vet will go over results when I go to pick her up and is evidently changing her medicine. I did get her to eat a boiled chicken tender this morning and she drank on her own. Seemed a bit more active. 

Still do not know much... Will post when I do,


----------



## Rhapsody Maltese (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 23 2008, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692035


> I took Lexie in this morning. Vet is doing bloodwork and xray for further checking. I just called and they said to wait 45 minutes before picking her up. Vet will go over results when I go to pick her up and is evidently changing her medicine. I did get her to eat a boiled chicken tender this morning and she drank on her own. Seemed a bit more active.
> 
> Still do not know much... Will post when I do,[/B]



Martha .... I am so sorry to hear about Lexi .... Please call me and let me know what the vet says. I dont like that the vet gave her an antibiotic shot and steroids at the same time ... they can counteract the effectiveness of the other depending on the under lying problem. A high fever of unknown origin would make my vet do bloodwork immediately.

Please watch her temp and make sure she is drinking water. If she is not drinking, then she will have to be given fluids. These kids can go a day or two not eating great as adults ... but they HAVE TO DRINK WATER.

Please keep us updated. And call me ... maybe we can get her into my vet if yours isnt identifying the problem.

Tonia


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear Lexie is not feeling well - we will be keeping her in our prayers rayer: for a quick, full recovery.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear Lexie is sick. I'll be praying for her, and I hope she's feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry Lexie is still not feeling well.  Sending prayers and good thoughts that she is feeling better soon. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just checking in on Lexie - how scary for you. I hope that your little girl will be ok! *hugs you*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Checking in for an update... I sure hope she is on the road to recovery..... :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Martha, I hope they have an answer for you about Lexie....I will say a little prayer for her!!! It sounds good that she ate this morning. Please keep up informed.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Lexie in my prayers that they find out what's wrong with her. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope your vet can come up with the cause. Poor baby Lexie. Feel better soon, sweetheart.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Rhapsody Maltese @ Dec 23 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692098


> Martha .... I am so sorry to hear about Lexi .... Please call me and let me know what the vet says. I dont like that the vet gave her an antibiotic shot and steroids at the same time ... they can counteract the effectiveness of the other depending on the under lying problem. A high fever of unknown origin would make my vet do bloodwork immediately.
> I asked about shot Saturday. He said since her throat had white and foamy, it was to help with that and antibiotic to get a step ahead along with oral antiboitic
> 
> Please watch her temp and make sure she is drinking water. If she is not drinking, then she will have to be given fluids. These kids can go a day or two not eating great as adults ... but they HAVE TO DRINK WATER.
> ...


Tonia, I will call. Thanks.

I picked Lexie up from the vet at 2:00pm.

These are the tests that he did:
Fecal Flotation Test - Negative
CBC (with differential)
Radiograph Split Film
Profile Full

He gave her:
Polyflex Injection
Vit K 25mg
Carafate Suspension
Little Fluid under skin - He said it was good I was giving her water and broth as she was only slightly dehydrated. He did not feel an IV was needed.

To take home he gave me:
Metronidazole 50mg
Amoxi Drops 15 ml
Nutrical

He also said until she eats well, I am to give her 1 teaspoon of Milk of Mag 2X a day either 2 hours before or 2 hours after antibiotic. I am also to puree her dog food, with cooked chicken and rice and force feed if she will not eat. He gave me a big syringe to put it in.

What he told me was her throat looked a little better. He said there was gas present in xray but no blockage of any kind, all organs looked normal. He suspected a Urinary Tract Infection but could not get urine. She did pee this morning at home. Her pee area is a yellow sticky and I did not wash so he would see full effect 

All tests came back normal except one liver enzyme (ALT - was 199.. whatever that is). He questioned me about acrons, rat poison, any house plants, any thing she could have ingested. I answered that we do not use rat poison, no house plants, no acorns, nothing that I an aware. We go out with them so I dunno. We do have squirrels in our yard??? Even asked me if squirrels drank out of dogs bowl. DUH NO. My girls' water is inside. I was questioned very thoroughly. The vet techs over there LOVE my Lexie. Krystal & Leixe do run round chasing each other but are not left outside for any length of time. Any fractures that I knew of....NO. She started with the not eating well and progessed.

I am to give meds and call back in the morning and report as they close at noon. I know how detailed y'all are so hopefully I have not left out anything.

Thanks to ALL for your advice and prayers. Lexie has always been very healthy and happy go lucky. I love this little girl SO much!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and more love to sweet Lexie.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope the new meds work and Lexie is feeling better soon.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear little Lexie is sick. I hope her meds work and she gets better soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Poor little one - I hope you start to see her improve in no time at all! :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

has she had blood work before?....her ALT is prob not related to what is going on...do u know how high it was? it is pretty common for malts to have high ALT. bile acids should be done to rule out some things. u can search for posts on MVD and liver shunts.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 23 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692183


> has she had blood work before?....her ALT is prob not related to what is going on...do u know how high it was? it is pretty common for malts to have high ALT. bile acids should be done to rule out some things. u can search for posts on MVD and liver shunts.[/B]


Yes. Tonia/Jessica provided puppy bloodwork at 12 weeks and I gave copy to vet last December. She also had bloodwork in March before her spay and all was normal. He had already told me this morning that he was comparing todays to those as a baseline. The ALT test was 199 (I asked), I believe he said the high end normal for this is 118? All other tests were normal.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lexie is sick. Boo had tonsilitis twice when he was around 1 & 2 yrs old. Does the vet still think she has that or does he think now that she has eaten something bad? Boo coughed & choked up foamy stuff & wouldn't eat. He only had a very slight fever. He was given an injection of amoxicillin & also liquid amoxicillin. It took him a couple of days to feel better, but the liquid amoxicillin did cause him to have a bit of an upset tummy, so he still wasn't eating much for a few days. Hope Lexie feels much better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did the vet say what he thought she had? It sort of sounds like he was thinking she had gotten in to a toxin of some sort. Don't they give vitamin K when a dog ingests rat poison? I'm wondering if her alt is high because of something toxic that her liver had to process. Oh, I sure hope she'll be well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I know you must be worried about Lexie, but it sounds to me her vet is being very thorough and she is getting the immediate care she needs. :wub: If you can get some of that food in her and enough water she hopefully will continue to improve. It usually takes at least 48 hours after an antibiotic before there would be any effect from it. You are lucky to have Tonia to ask for help. She may have already done a bile acids.

I'll be thinking about you and Lexie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would check and see if the "puppy blood work" consisted of a bile acids sometimes the alt will be normal off and on on an asymtomatic MVD pup


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, Sher - Vit. K is the antidote for rat poison. When Eloise became anemic, they gave her that - of course it didn't work because that wasn't
her problem.

Martha, I'm thinking of you and your precious Lexie :wub: and hoping all will be sorted out soon and she will be back to feeling fine again!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope little Lexie gets better soon. :huh:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lexie isn't feeling well  I hope she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 23 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692193


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 23 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692183





> has she had blood work before?....her ALT is prob not related to what is going on...do u know how high it was? it is pretty common for malts to have high ALT. bile acids should be done to rule out some things. u can search for posts on MVD and liver shunts.[/B]


Yes. Tonia/Jessica provided puppy bloodwork at 12 weeks and I gave copy to vet last December. She also had bloodwork in March before her spay and all was normal. He had already told me this morning that he was comparing todays to those as a baseline. The ALT test was 199 (I asked), I believe he said the high end normal for this is 118? All other tests were normal.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, 10-84 is a normal ALT. Since all her bloodwork before was normal, it does sound like a toxin. This time of the year we have many things in our homes that can be toxic to pets, ornamental plants even Christmas trees. Puppies especially are notorious for chewing/eating holiday decorations. Could Lexie have gotten into anything like that?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not 100% certain, but I think it depends on which lab you use for what is the "normal" range. Also, elevated ALT can be for MANY reasons.....using Tylan for instance can raise ALT, fertilizer on your lawn or plants, I even think some strong food allergies can elevate them based on my experience with Stuart (i.e. chicken). I think your vet suspected some sort of "common" household poison caused the elevated ALT and just went for the antidote.

It sounds like you have a wonderful vet AND a wonderful breeder to help you through this. I just want to offer that the liver cleansing diet I posted on SM is from our nutritionist/vet Dr. Dodds and it works wonders. I had ALTs drop 200 points in 3.5 weeks on the strict version of the diet (treats recipe included in forum). I always be sure to use a white fish that is low in mercury, too.

Also, just wanted to add that 199 is still not that high so no need for huge alarm on that regard. I have a friend who's malt has ALT of 1300! I know I was worried sick when I got a reading of 265 and my friend - with the normal looking and acting malt - told me not to worry so much. 

Anyway, I hope Lexi is feeling better soon and you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One lab our vet uses states 12-118 as normal range for Alt. ... Another, states 5-107 , so It does depend on the various lab and what each uses as their 'normal range values'. 

Praying little Lexie feel better very soon!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am sorry to dear that Lexi is not feeling well.  I will keep her in my prayers that she is on the right path to a speedy recovery. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

toxins r usually higher on the liver values and usually see the alkp high too. looks like ur vet treated for all possible causes, so im sure she will be feeling better soon!

pixel had blood work many times that was normal..then once she threw up and i ran bw and her alt was high. so it may also be an incidental finding and not related to whats going on if there is no chance she got into ne thing


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry you are going through this with Lexi. I hope poor little girl is feeling better and the meds are doing the trick for her. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope Lexi is feeling better SOON!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:wub: I am praying that lexie is better soon. It is so hard because they can't tell us what is wrong....it feels so helpless. Please keep us informed. I hate to hear when anyone's pup is sick......
Elizabeth and her boss (Bella)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

> Did the vet say what he thought she had?
> 
> Urinary Track infection and tonsils/allergy. Not positive why ALT level, all other tests are normal. Except he could not get any pee
> 
> ...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 23 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692316


> I'm not 100% certain, but I think it depends on which lab you use for what is the "normal" range. Also, elevated ALT can be for MANY reasons.....using Tylan for instance can raise ALT, fertilizer on your lawn or plants, I even think some strong food allergies can elevate them based on my experience with Stuart (i.e. chicken). I think your vet suspected some sort of "common" household poison caused the elevated ALT and just went for the antidote.
> 
> It sounds like you have a wonderful vet AND a wonderful breeder to help you through this. I just want to offer that the liver cleansing diet I posted on SM is from our nutritionist/vet Dr. Dodds and it works wonders. I had ALTs drop 200 points in 3.5 weeks on the strict version of the diet (treats recipe included in forum). I always be sure to use a white fish that is low in mercury, too.
> 
> ...


I did ask and he said 118 was the high end of normal for test he performed. She had just come off of tetracycline.

Yes. I have wonderful breeder. I have already talked to Tonia (Jessica is out of town). I am emailing her copy of vet statement. She just happens to be going to her vet in morning. She suggested I take some pee in morning to my vet since they could not get any. Caught some tonight and will get some more in the morning. Tonia is always so supportive!!! I feel fortunate to have found her website when I was looking for a malt and saw Jessica's pup (Lexie).

Thanks so much for being so supportive.

I did get Lexie to eat probably a handful of chicken and rice just now. I also mixed pedilite and water and she licked it out of the syringe. So that is a good sign.

I am to call vet back in morn but since I have "pee" i am going by on my way to work...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Lexie in my prayers that she is on the right path to recovery. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Hoping Lexie is getting better every day. Maybe Santa's visit in the morning will help her feel better....

Merry Christmas and keep us posted!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:Flowers 2: I hope Lexie is better today. Shoni and I send kisses. :Good luck:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I hope your baby's better today.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Martha,

I hope your Lexie is feeling loads better today, and I hope she'll be 100% recovered by Christmas. :grouphug: 

Give us an update when you can.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending lots of love. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just checking in to see how Lexie is feeling. It sounds like she is a bit better if she ate chicken & rice and drank last night. I will keep her in my prayers. Let's hope tomorrow shows a big improvement. Hugs & kisses to little Lexie.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My vet had asked that I call this morning to report on Lexie. I called and reported fever, eating little (palm size of chicken, rice, soaked dog food) drinking some (I also force). He asked that I bring her back since they were closing at noon and will not open until Jan 1. They gave her some more fluid and another shot of Carafate suspension (?). Since they did not get any pee, I took two samples one from midnight and one from 6:20 this morning. She does have a urinary infection. Her temp is now down from this morning. SO...he said to keep doing what I am doing now and to bring her back Jan 30 and he wants to recheck. 

She is coming out of her crate some and is wagging her tail today. Which she had not been doing... The vet feels she is more active while she was there today more than yesterday.

I have to share this...I always knew I had a good breeder. However, Tonia has kept in touch and told me things to ask my vet. She has even consulted her own vet with the results since it is now (Thurs) a week since Lexie started running fever. Tonia is such a caring person and has SUCH a great love for the maltese breed. I just so appreciate her.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad Lexie is feeling better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh glad the UTI was able to be dx as once that gets taken care of I'm sure she will feel ever so much better!!! In fact it does sound like she is heading on the mend already! Prayers will continue for your little girl that she makes a record recovery!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like Lexie is on the road to recovery. Yea!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful Christmas present! I'm so glad she is feeling better!

It's wonderful to have a breeder like Tonia to help you through this.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Martha, I am just now seeing the latest update.....What a wonderful Christmas Present~~~that was so sweet of Tonia to go the extra mile and consult her vet!!! That is the difference betweem a good breeder and a bad breeders!!! I am so glad you had her to rely upon.......I know you were worried and now Lexie can just coast until she is 100% better!!!! Great News!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad she'd doing better. I was holding my breath when I saw that you had an update!! I'm sooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 24 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692780


> My vet had asked that I call this morning to report on Lexie. I called and reported fever, eating little (palm size of chicken, rice, soaked dog food) drinking some (I also force). He asked that I bring her back since they were closing at noon and will not open until Jan 1. They gave her some more fluid and another shot of Carafate suspension (?). Since they did not get any pee, I took two samples one from midnight and one from 6:20 this morning. She does have a urinary infection. Her temp is now down from this morning. SO...he said to keep doing what I am doing now and to bring her back Jan 30 and he wants to recheck.
> 
> She is coming out of her crate some and is wagging her tail today. Which she had not been doing... The vet feels she is more active while she was there today more than yesterday.
> 
> ...


I think you and Tonia, have just made ALL of our Holidays, that much brighter!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Good breeders are wonderful. Great breeders, like yours, are a prayer answered. I'm so glad you have had her help & support. I am also glad to hear Lexie is some improved. What a wonderful Christmas gift. I hope she is more herself tomorrow. Have a Merry Christmas. Keep us posted still. Love to Lexie.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so glad that Lexi is doing better. :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that she is showing improvement. I will keep praying that she continues down the path to the road of recovery. Hugs to you both and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Lexie is starting to feel better. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just checking in today. SO glad Lexie is getting better. This is indeed a very MERRY CHRISTMAS! :yes: :heart: arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Martha, I don't know how I missed this thread yesterday, but before I go out, I just want to say how happy I am to hear the good news!
It really sounds like the UTI was the problem, and once that is cleared up, little Lexie :wub: will be a happy and healthy little girl again!
And you are indeed fortunate to have such a caring breeder!

A big Get well :grouphug: to Lexie and Christmas :grouphug: to you!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been asked for an update on Lexie by many of you. 

As I had relayed Tonia has been concerned and so supportive with Lexie being ill. Tonia's vet called Christmas Eve night (by time I got to my phone it had gone to voicemail), she left me a very detailed message explaining results as well as what more to do and specific measurements. More in detail than my vet had gone over with me. I sure wish I lived closer to Austin; I would be going to Tonia's vet.

Yesterday, Lexie was better than Christmas Eve. This morning, Lexie is MUCH better. :chili: :chili: :chili: When I got up, she was up as well and was ready to get up with me (before she just lay on my bed and just looked at me). She is drinking on her own although, Tonia's vet had instructed me to get an additional cup of liquid (I have been doing mixing 1/2 broth..1/2 water and a batch of pedilite & water) down her in addition to whatever Lexie drinks on her own. She is eating somewhat (not normal yet...but I am not having to force her for all of her food) She looks at me warily  when I have a cup in my hand but she has been very good about the syringing of the extra fluids.

She has not gone into her crate once today!!! arty: She is either up on the couch with me or on her little bed. Actually right now she is in her bed on her back, legs spread and tummy exposed versus curled up in a ball in her crate. Tail wagging and even ran after Krystal twice. No shaking/trembling from fever. I can see in her little eyes that she is feeling better. YEAH. :cloud9: It may gross out some but I have been catching urine in a little container to view color. It looks SO much better. Very, very light now, almost clear. Tonia's vet called again today inquiring about Lexie and offered more recommendations. I will definitely take her back to my vet for a repeat of blood work and urine test.

Tonia has been requesting updates about Lexie. I know many of you are very loyal and think highly of your breeders. I am sorry to be redundant and have always thought very highly of Tonia and Jessica but after this lengthy problem with Lexie, I know Tonia is the BEST as far as I am concerned.

I have missed my dancing ballerina, Lexie, and am so happy to see her getting back to her old self even though she is not fully there yet. 

Thanks so much for all the prayers, concerns, emails and pm. I appreciate all of your support and advice. :ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 26 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693740


> I have been asked for an update on Lexie by many of you.
> 
> As I had relayed Tonia has been concerned and so supportive with Lexie being ill. Tonia's vet called Christmas Eve night (by time I got to my phone it had gone to voicemail), she left me a very detailed message explaining results as well as what more to do and specific measurements. More in detail than my vet had gone over with me. I sure wish I lived closer to Austin; I would be going to Tonia's vet.
> 
> ...



My gosh, your update brings tears to my eyes. Tears of great joy. Tonia sounds WONDERFUL!!! and so does her vet.

Bless them both! And bless you too, for being such a great Mommy. It sounds like your sweet girl is coming around, and that brings great joy to everyone.

Tonia, even though I don't know her, or her vet, are not permantely engraved in my heart!!!!

Thank you so much for the update!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Lexie is doing so much better! :chili: I know how we worry about these little fluff-butts! I know you are so relieved! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I am sooooo glad to hear that Lexie is so much better!!! :chili:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh Martha, I am so glad. You and hubby must be so relieved. :smheat:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:cheer: FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yippeee! :cheer:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad Lexie is feeling much better!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YES! This is such great news, Martha! Thanks for updating us. It so scary when these babies of ours get sick, and it can make you feel so helpless. I know t made your heart smile to see her wagging her tail and even chasing Krystal. 
Lexie, we are all so happy to he you're feeling better! It sounds like you'll be back to your rambunctious self in no time at all! :wub: I'm sure Krystal can't wait!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lexie is better. I hope she's 100% in no time. 
Hugs to Lexie!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad Lexie is getting better every day,

Kudos to Tonia & her vet.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 26 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693740


> I have been asked for an update on Lexie by many of you.
> 
> As I had relayed Tonia has been concerned and so supportive with Lexie being ill. Tonia's vet called Christmas Eve night (by time I got to my phone it had gone to voicemail), she left me a very detailed message explaining results as well as what more to do and specific measurements. More in detail than my vet had gone over with me. I sure wish I lived closer to Austin; I would be going to Tonia's vet.
> 
> ...


Oh you must be so relieved! I am so glad to hear that she is so much better! :chili: :chili: 

I know just how you feel about your breeder, Sheila was the same way with me when Pixie was sick. She called me lots to check up on her, insisted I take Pixie to her vet, and was just there for me through the whole thing. I already knew that I liked her, but this just confirmed everything for me. Having them with you every step of the way and knowing how much they care means so much and is such a comfort!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that your little Lexie is feeling better. That had to be quite worrisome. I just hate when the little ones are sick. I hope Lexie is completely well in the next day or two.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Martha, I couldn't be happier to hear this great news - even though I was expecting it. I know she has been getting the best possible care
and she will be 100% fine in no time at all. I know how worried you've been and you relieved you are now! GO LEXIE!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What great news! Yeah Lexie! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a relief!! :smheat: 

Give Lexie a hug and kiss from SM, and enjoy the holidays!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear the news....... arty:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a relief to read that Lexie is better. :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad Lexie is feeling so much better!!! That is wonderful!!! :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great news, so glad she is doing better! :chili:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so glad Lexie feels better! Thanks for keeping us updated on her progress.


----------

